# Mickey Mouse Platy Question



## mandii_love91 (Mar 14, 2009)

I have 5 Mickey Mouse Platy all born about 7 months ago. They haven't gotten to the size of their mother yet but 3 of 4 females look pregnant. I noticed one today that looks like she is going to pop. When I went to look at her there was pink stuff coming out of her, it looked similar to when blood hits water. I'm not sure what it is or what is going on. This pink stuff seems to come out on and off, she is staying away from other fish and doesn't really look like she is struggling to control where she swims. Can someone please tell me what is going on?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Abdominal swelling can be multiple things.

Are her scales popping out like pinecones?
What are your water parameters?
What is your fishes diet?
How often do you clean the water?
Can you provide a picture?


----------

